# What to do/avoid whist awaiting DEIVF



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi ladies

I will be having DEIVF in the next few weeks and am wondering if there is anything I should be eating/drinking to ensure my body is in tip top condition to be welcoming to a baby!!!

I know the obvious - cut the junk and eat healthily, but i am wondering if there is anything particular i should be doing?

Also - is there anything my DH should be doing/avoiding to ensure his sperm is perfect for the treatment

We are currently taking the Pregnacare Conception His and Hers vitamins.

Many thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Having had 2 donor cycles my advise would be stay sane keep busy eat well cut out alcohol but mainly rest and build strength as its quite emotional good luck X


----------

